# So ya think YOUR horse has a long mane or tail?



## Gingerrrrr

holy crap :shock: if my horse had hair like that i think id bring out the scissors that is wayyyyyy too long :shock:


----------



## appylover31803

long manes and tails.. how i miss them


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow sooooo long!! :shock: Cool pictures...but I'd never want my horse's mane & tail THAT long, LOL! :lol: I'd be afraid they'd trip over it. :lol:


----------



## hotreddun

"Hair Club for Horses...he's not just the Hair Club President...he's a member."  that commercial might be to old for some of you


----------



## GeminiJumper

:shock: Whoaa!! Cool!! I've seen a horse with a long tail like that but never that long of a mane!!! I'm guessing some of them are curly because they have to keep them braided a lot!! Lol


----------



## moomoo

I wonder how much MTG they used :lol: lol


----------



## Painted Ride

are thoes paso finos? i know that breed is some what known for their ability to grow long manes and tails.


----------



## Supermane

I would *die* if I had to groom any of those horses :shock:


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I agree, thats way too long for me. 
The first horse looks kinda neat. The rest just kinda look like the mane is taking over the rest of the horse!


----------



## my2geldings

It's neat but those photos just bother me. Looks so odd. I can only imagine how much care must have gone into that hair. In order for that mane to show off on the seldom occasion it must spend days up in braids or wrapped up. Doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony

*WOW*

Hm, although its beautiful, trust me...its VERY hard to maintain. I prefer short manes and tails...expecially in the hot weather.


----------



## GeminiJumper

Supermane said:


> I would *die* if I had to groom any of those horses :shock:


Hahaha!! I would, too!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony

I like sorta-long manes (like the one in the second pic) but I hate the long tails. I wouldn't want to own a horse like this...but it does look pretty in the ring (but too long, is too long and looks freaky)


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

I absolutly love their manes and tails but at the same time I kinda feel sorry ffor them! Great pictures! By the looks of it, it seems that they show them too!


----------



## DolRaeArabians

some of my mom's arabians get long tails, but we cut them before they get too long, because we ride ours and the length gets in the way. Im a Fjord girl, so I dont have to worry about long, flowing manes


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch

Small_Town_Girl said:


> Guess again! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you guys would get a kick outta that! :wink:


What kind of horses are they?? and do the horse's mane and tail grow all by itself naturally or do they use some kind of feed or something that make the horse's mane and tail grow long?


----------



## girl_on_black_pony

Parker Horse Ranch said:


> Small_Town_Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of horses are they?? and do the horse's mane and tail grow all by itself naturally or do they use some kind of feed or something that make the horse's mane and tail grow long?
> 
> 
> 
> Well Im sure ALOT of care goes into the hair, and yes they probobly give them supplements. They probobly wash the hair every day and condition it. I bet they go through alot of tail bags
> 
> A couple of those are QHs and one is an Andalusian.
Click to expand...


----------



## Small_Town_Girl

I know the first one in the picture is an andalusian horse.


----------



## Jubilee Rose

That last picture freaks me out. Is that even real??


----------



## Small_Town_Girl

Jubilee Rose said:


> That last picture freaks me out. Is that even real??


Yeah, it's real. :shock:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Sure thats real Jubie! :lol: That was cousin It's ride!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thunderhooves

thats REALLY long!


----------



## close2prfct

hotreddun said:


> "Hair Club for Horses...he's not just the Hair Club President...he's a member."  that commercial might be to old for some of you


:lol::lol::lol: I think you are right


----------



## HorseSavvy

How is that possible? Show Saddlebreds all have ground length tails that go out for a bit, but they're rarely that full. That's totally ridiculous!! And those manes! Dang!!


----------



## Tennessee

I'm sorry, but that last one is NASTY.


----------



## roro

My horse's almighty forelock of doom:








be afraid. Be very afraid.


----------



## dashygirl

That last picture is amazing. I'd like to know the history behind it.


----------



## kandice

The last picture makes me hot, I could only imagine having that much hair on a hot summer day! wow!


----------



## Brighteyes

roro said:


> My horse's almighty forelock of doom:
> be afraid. Be very afraid.


 
Oh dear. I'm quivering. Really, I am.


----------



## Gidji

Wow, what long manes! Why on earth would you want them so long anyway? You'd think the weight of the mane would make them tip over


----------



## mom2pride

Something about a horse's mane and tail being that long is just, well, kind of, un-natural! Lol!


----------



## TimmysMom

The Second photo is from a book written by Beth Moore "How to Have a FairyTALE Horse" - don't buy it, it's 8 pages out of 248 telling you to never comb your horses' mane or tail, and to use MTG.


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow

haha i would go crazy if my horses mane was that long!


----------



## Scoutrider

I think that the second pic, the Paint mare, was on "The Horse Show" on RFD. If I remember, the mare's name is Summer Breeze, and she's the current Guiness World record holder for the longest tail. I think the record measurement was something like 12 ft 8 inches, and since then her tail has been measured again at just over 13 feet. :shock:

My part-bred Morgan's would drag the ground, and then he would step on it and rip chunks out when he backed up. My QH pony's just looks sweet banged off at the fetlocks. His is fun to comb, it's uber thick through the whole length.

Oh... that Andalusian.... (dreamy sigh...)


----------



## smrobs

hotreddun said:


> "Hair Club for Horses...he's not just the Hair Club President...he's a member."  that commercial might be to old for some of you





close2prfct said:


> :lol::lol::lol: I think you are right


Haha, nope, I remember those commercials. Hey!! We're not THAT old, dangit.

As for the horses.........ew. I like a hairy horse but that is WAY over the line. I like the naturally hairy horses that it doesn't really take any extra care to get it long. That being said, I don't really see much point in a horse having a mane longer than the point of the shoulder or a tail that drags the ground. Of course, this is all coming from a ranch type cowgirls point of view. LOL.


----------



## M2twisted

one of my friends had a saddlebred years ago. when you took his tail out of the bag, it would, hit the floor anr you could wind it around him twice! but it wasn't very full...but sure pretty!


----------



## Rissa

That first horse is a beauty. 

Has anyone seen Lady Hawke? The Andy ridden in the fight scene in the church has mane like that too.

When I think of long mane I always think of Anton.











Keegan's mane is about three feet long. He's only six. It already takes a ton of work but it's worth it.


----------



## dashygirl

Wow, Anton is a pretty boy! And I love the waves, is that natural or was it braided?


----------



## equimed

I'd just like to point out that the first photo reproduced here - the white andalusian - is copyrighted. 

I am the photographer, and the copyright is registered. 

It is published as one of the series of 12 posters of the Horses of Spain, and in one of the Horses of Spain calendars

It is a very popular photo that has shot around the 'net, and appears in various places. I am not hassling about it being here, but I do ask that forum users don't reproduce it ouside the forum.

I do take action if it is used commercially, or by a money-making website.


----------



## frecklesgirl4ever

Those horses are crazy! How can they see?? I would always be so scared that the horse would trip or my reins would get tangled in their hair


----------



## Amir

:shock: I think shoulder length mane and fetlock length tail is MORE than enough!


----------



## Appy Luvr

Umm, I think I'll stick with my short haired Appys  Wayyyyy less work!!


----------



## zanyoutthere

I would be scared that the horse would step on his/her mane and trip!


----------



## tempest

That's gross....I've had to french braid a mane that went half way to his chest. It was so hard and it didn't last very long. Next time I'll use a different method.


----------



## Speed Racer

These aren't 'regular' horses, folks. They're show horses that are brought out to do parades, exhibitions and shows only. You won't see any of them being ridden through the woods or out on trail rides.

They're also kept braided and sheeted most of the time, as well as stall kept.

My trainer keeps her show jumpers braided, sheeted and Sleazied no matter the time of year, and except for brief periods outside, they're kept stalled. It makes me sad that they're treated differently than the rest of the horses at her barn.

My horses are allowed to get fuzzy, dirty, and are outside the majority of the time. Makes for a more sane beastie, in my opinion. 

The way mine live doesn't seem to have a bearing on the length of their manes and tails, because my grey Arab gelding has a tail that almost drags the ground, and an extremely long mane. My older bay Arabian gelding's tail only goes to his hocks and his forelock's just a poof of hair, but his mane grows like a house on fire.

JJ's at my trainer's barn but he's not going to be a show jumper, so is kept out most of the time unless the weather's bad. Cloud is on indefinite loan to my trainer, so like her show jumpers is kept primped and covered, although he's allowed outside more than they are.


----------



## Ravenmoon

Oh my goodness! That is insane! I can't imagine the time that would go into managing those manes and tails.


----------



## QHDragon

That last horse...all that hair has to be heavy! 

I can't imagine the amount of work that would have to go into maintaining that.

I wish I could grow out my mare's mane, darn you AQHA.


----------



## Sonnyx12

i find the last one really creepy. but all the others are beautiful!

since i am not longer showing for the first time in my ridding career, maybe ill grow sonny's mane out  not that long of course....  

oh and talk about a forelock of dome (i think it consists of maybe 3 hairs?):


----------



## HalterHorsePaints

wow for me that is way too long i am a wp person so i like my mane about an inch long not 8ft long


----------



## Crimsonhorse01

I love long mane and tails. Only my stinky arabs don't like to grow them.  
I don't like them long enough to lie on the ground though. It seems like safety hazard.


----------



## gypsygirl

if i dont cut my horses tail it drags on the ground...i have to cut it like once a month ! id rather have to cut it & have a long thick tail then have trouble growing one though !


----------

